# Privilege (plus a couple of others)



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hi all,

Phoned 3 insurance companies after work - Osbornes - told me they won't insure under 30's on a GTR...fair enough.

Adrian Flux (current insurer) want £1500 on a GTR (with a 25% increase). They did say they'd need an EXACT horsepower increase though before confirming that price.

PRIVILEGE - well they were [email protected]@dy helpful !

with 15% increase....

Lowest = £1184 with 550 excess and NO protection
Highest = £1484 with 400 excess WITH protection

with 25% increase...

£1498 with 600 excess WITH protection.

Privilege have been by FAR the most helpful so far, with VERY competitive quotes. It even surprised her how much more competitive they were against my other quotes.

All quotes have been on 6000 mile limit and have required Cat 1 Alarm and Immobiliser PLUS a tracker.

Not bad. ALOT of cash, but not bad !

Daz


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Got my insurance with Privilege, and have to admit, they knew everything about the car.
Good price also, well, the best obviously as I'm with them!

They were the cheapest by £350 when I renewed 7 months ago.

Matt.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Daz,

I've been with Privilege since getting my 33. Still got inclusive track day cover too which they no longer offer to new business. 

My wife's car is also insured with them although I have to say that they have been very slow in sorting out a claim which happened in June 2001 and is still rumbling on....

Peter.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

My 32 has been insured for the last 4 years with Privilege.

No one has ever got close the there quotes, nor have anyother company 
I have contacted prepared to cover a modified 'Grey' Import GT-R.

But Privilege do it all. 

Mind you I have found it hard to get them to cough up cash when 
a claim is made. 

So get insured with Privilege and don't crash it or get it knicked!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback guys - much appreciated.

Daz


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Million dollar question Daz...*

When are you getting it then??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dunno Pete,

Still working out my finances - making sure i can afford it, etc. The insurance doesn't seem to bad (not a MASSIVE amount more than i'm paying for the GTI-R). I just need to know about servicing costs and general running costs (and a couple of mod costs - which aren't as important as i can get them over time).

I'm sure you'll all know soon enough if i get one !  

Daz


----------

